# Opinions of where to live



## Rob Escoces (Mar 5, 2020)

HI everyone, in august my wife and I are moving to Spain, I´d like some ideas of places with cheap rents and away from the pubs and noisy nightlife. Anywhere on the costa del sol.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rob Escoces said:


> HI everyone, in august my wife and I are moving to Spain, I´d like some ideas of places with cheap rents and away from the pubs and noisy nightlife. Anywhere on the costa del sol.


:welcome:

Have you visited the area at all? Is there anywhere that you have been that you didn't like / did like?

That will help members with recommendations.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Pruna, nice working class town with friendly people. (I am biased). Olvera, though it has some very steep streets. Antequerra, lovely wee town. The city of Malaga


----------



## CarolineBud (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi Rob
My husband Colin and I are also planning a move to Spain this year, September / October time. Still undecided about region but Estepona sounds lovely, not too quiet but peaceful enough. Planning to do an air BB for a couple of months to get our bearings and then settle on an area. I'm sure you have already looked but there are loads of YouTube clips on different parts of Spain to give some ideas and Colin has done a few virtual tours using google earth. The great thing about renting is that if it;s not quite what you are looking for you can rent somewhere else 
Good Luck


----------



## Rob Escoces (Mar 5, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Have you visited the area at all? Is there anywhere that you have been that you didn't like / did like?
> 
> That will help members with recommendations.


yes I have been there several times but going on holiday is a bit different from living there. I guess I´d like somewhere kind of quiet but close enough to everything for shopping , going out etc. I had thought about Alicante but I´m sure it´s not the only place worth thinking about.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Consider Nerja, and nearby town of Torrox Costa. Nerja has retained much of the Spanish atmosphere, even though it has a large number of expats, mainly British, Irish and Scandinavians, who are attracted to the excellent climate, Spanish atmosphere, and many places to eat and shop. The only downside is for long stayer it has become rather expensive and reasonably-priced long-term rental is hard to find. Torrox Costa, only 10 min by car or 15 by frequent bus, has a large German population as well as British and rent is cheaper and properties easier to find. 
It gets cheaper as you go further inland, such as Torrox Pueblo and white towns of Frigiliana and Competa, but you really need a car to get to the coast for proper shopping and services.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Alicante is looong way from the Costa del Sol! 

If you are prepared to go that far North, you could look at the Murcia region which is south of Alicante. Even the coastal towns have reasonable rents and facilities. Aguilas for example has history, 3 beaches, a marina, a theatre, good local shopping and much else besides. Rents for a recent 3bed, 2 bath, balcony flat with sea view start at around 500 euros a month.


----------

